# Hair algae



## jschall (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm getting hair algae in my 10 gallon.

Rotala indica and glosso growing in rapidly. Still not very much glosso, but if it keeps going it'll have the tank covered in 2 weeks or less.
consistent co2 at 1 bubble/2 seconds into a canister filter. Green drop checker, but I don't have a perfect 4dkh solution.
81 watts of PC on 8 hours
dosing 1/8tsp kno3
1/32tsp kh2po4
1/32tsp csm+b
which is exactly what EI recommends, every monday, wednesday, friday night with a WC before monday's dosing.
ADA amazonia II aquasoil.
The hair is growing (en masse) on the piece of driftwood in the tank and on the glass. I can see maybe 2 strands on the rotala, nothing on the glosso.

I've dosed some excel. Should I also lower my po4 dosing?
By the way, I'm not getting any red out of these rotala indica. I'd like to see some.


----------



## virgo888 (Jun 25, 2009)

i have been getting hair algae too. ideas on cause? maybe too much po4?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi,

To deal with hair algae I usually do four things. First I make sure I am doing at least 2 X 50% water changes per week. (Unlike higher plants algae has trouble adapting to changing water conditions) Second, I cut my photoperiod by 25% - 33%. Third, Siamese Algae Eaters are great hair algae eaters, one per 20 gallons should be enough. Lastly, I dose Excel at 2X the normal daily dosage until it disappears.


----------



## jschall (Apr 13, 2009)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi,
> 
> To deal with hair algae I usually do four things. First I make sure I am doing at least 2 X 50% water changes per week. (Unlike higher plants algae has trouble adapting to changing water conditions) Second, I cut my photoperiod by 25% - 33%. Third, Siamese Algae Eaters are great hair algae eaters, one per 20 gallons should be enough. Lastly, I dose Excel at 2X the normal daily dosage until it disappears.


Unfortunately I don't want to put a SAE in 10 gallons.
I'll do everything else you've suggested.


----------



## albirdy (Jun 12, 2010)

I recently had a hair algae problem too. 

Here's what I did:
Added more plants
adjusted co2/excel
SAEs and Amano shrimp.

My amanos died fairly quickly (I assume to overdosing excel),
but the algae never came back. I'm assuming my Fat SAEs are to thank.


----------

